# Upgrading from W1070



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone. I currently have a W1070, and it's been a great PJ, but I'm looking to upgrade (I got the itch...) I've been eyeing the Epson 5030UB, Sony 40ES, and the Panasonic ae8000. Having a hard time deciding between them. The theater is a 12x18 fully light controlled room, with the PJ being mounted on the ceiling. I use the PJ for 70% movies/30% PC/console gaming. My budget is ~$2000 

I have a 106" 16x9 screen. Right now it's a Flexiwhite, but I wouldn't mind painting it in the future to improve picture quality. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I upgraded from the 1070 to the ae8000, and I am very happy with it. The bulbs last much longer, and the biggie for me...the autofocus, and autozoom. This allows me to watch 2.35 movies without any bars, and then it will automatically switch back to 16x9 when the movie is done..


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

ellisr63 said:


> I upgraded from the 1070 to the ae8000, and I am very happy with it. The bulbs last much longer, and the biggie for me...the autofocus, and autozoom. This allows me to watch 2.35 movies without any bars, and then it will automatically switch back to 16x9 when the movie is done..


What kind of difference in picture quality?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Picture quality is about the same, but I went from a 134" 16x9 screen to a 185" 2.35 picture. You will not lose any quality of picture, and your black levels should be better.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Rhuarc said:


> Hey everyone. I currently have a W1070, and it's been a great PJ, but I'm looking to upgrade (I got the itch...) I've been eyeing the Epson 5030UB, Sony 40ES, and the Panasonic ae8000. Having a hard time deciding between them. The theater is a 12x18 fully light controlled room, with the PJ being mounted on the ceiling. I use the PJ for 70% movies/30% PC/console gaming. My budget is ~$2000
> 
> I have a 106" 16x9 screen. Right now it's a Flexiwhite, but I wouldn't mind painting it in the future to improve picture quality. Any input would be appreciated!


I just got the 5030, great picture. However, there is a subtle color uniformity issue (on my second unit, about to call for my third - see my post on the same) and the dynamic iris is too noisy. I was told by the seller that the 40es puts out a better picture and that the 5030 only trumps the 40es in contrast ratio if you use the iris. I wish I tried the Sony.

What is your impression of the Flexi-White? I got screen samples from 5 companies (Carl's, Seymour, Jamestown, Elite, Silver Ticket). The Flexi-White is the only white material that does not have a visible texture (I could see all at 10 ft and most at 15ft). Any issues with the picture?

Regards, 
sga2


----------

